# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > فتاوى الفتاة المسلمة >  هل يمكن أن نرى الجن

## حكاية روووح

هل الجن يظهر كما نرى الإنسان ؟ وهل توجد صور صحيحة للجن ؟.
نص الجواب

الحمد لله

هذا السؤال مكون من شقين :

الأول : هل تظهر الجن بصور الإنسان ؟

الثاني : هل هناك صورة صحيحة للجن ؟

أما الشق الأول : فيقال :

أولا : اعلم أن الأصل في الجن أنهم مستترون عن الإنس ، ولهذا سُمُّوا (جنا) لأن المادة اللغوية (جن) الجيم والنون تدل على أصل واحد ، وهو السَّتْر و التستُّر . ( كما قال ابن فارس في مقاييس اللغة مادة جن ) . فالجن سموا بذلك لأنهم مستترون عن الإنس ، والجنين سمي بذلك لأنه مستتر في بطن أمه ، والجنة لأنها مستترة بالأشجار ، والمجنون لأن عقله مستتر وهكذا في جميع الاشتقاق .

وقد أخبر الله تعالى بهذه الحقيقة حيث قال : ( يَابَنِي آدَمَ لا يَفْتِنَنَّكُمْ الشَّيْطَانُ كَمَا أَخْرَجَ أَبَوَيْكُمْ مِنْ الْجَنَّةِ يَنزِعُ عَنْهُمَا لِبَاسَهُمَا لِيُرِيَهُمَا سَوْآتِهِمَا إِنَّهُ يَرَاكُمْ هُوَ وَقَبِيلُهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لا تَرَوْنَهُمْ ) الأعراف/27

ثانيا : هل يمكن أن يظهروا في صور يراهم الناس فيها ؟

والجواب عن ذلك : أنه ثبت في السنة وفي الواقع ظهور الجن على صور مختلفة كصور الناس والحيوانات وغيرها ، فمن أصرح الأدلة على ذلك من السنة تلك القصة التي رواها البخاري (3275) عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ : وَكَّلَنِي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِحِفْظِ زَكَاةِ رَمَضَانَ ، فَأَتَانِي آتٍ فَجَعَلَ يَحْثُو مِنْ الطَّعَامِ ، فَأَخَذْتُهُ وَقُلْتُ : وَاللَّهِ لأَرْفَعَنَّكَ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ. فشكا حاجة وعيالا فرحمه أبو هريرة وتركه حتى تكرر هذا ثلاث مرات وفي الثالثة قال أبو هريرة : لأَرْفَعَنَّكَ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ وَهَذَا آخِرُ ثَلاثِ مَرَّاتٍ أَنَّكَ تَزْعُمُ لا تَعُودُ ثُمَّ تَعُودُ ، قَالَ : دَعْنِي أُعَلِّمْكَ كَلِمَاتٍ يَنْفَعُكَ اللَّهُ بِهَا ، قُلْتُ : مَا هُوَ ؟ قَالَ : إِذَا أَوَيْتَ إِلَى فِرَاشِكَ فَاقْرَأْ آيَةَ الْكُرْسِيِّ ( اللَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ ) حَتَّى تَخْتِمَ الآيَةَ ، فَإِنَّكَ لَنْ يَزَالَ عَلَيْكَ مِنْ اللَّهِ حَافِظٌ ، وَلا يَقْرَبَنَّكَ شَيْطَانٌ حَتَّى تُصْبِحَ فَخَلَّيْتُ سَبِيلَهُ . وحين أصبح أخبر رسولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بما حصل . فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : أَمَا إِنَّهُ قَدْ صَدَقَكَ وَهُوَ كَذُوبٌ . أتَعْلَمُ مَنْ تُخَاطِبُ مُنْذُ ثَلاثِ لَيَالٍ يَا أَبَا هُرَيْرَةَ ؟ قَالَ : لا . قَالَ : ( ذَاكَ شَيْطَانٌ) .

قال الحافظ ابن حجر في الفتح : " وفي الحديث من الفوائد ... أن الشيطان من شأنه أن يكذب ، وأنه قد يتصور ببعض الصور فتمكن رؤيته ، وأن قوله تعالى ( إنه يراكم هو وقبيله من حيث لا ترونهم ) مخصوص بما إذا كان على صورته التي خلق عليها " اهـ

وقد روي أن الشيطان ظهر لقريش في صورة سراقة بن مالك بن جعشم ، وشجعهم على قتال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وذلك في غزوة بدر فقد روى ابن جرير الطبري في تفسيره (12564) عن عروة بن الزبير ، قال : ( لما أجمعت قريش المسير ذكرت الذي بينها وبين بني بكر - يعني من الحرب - فكاد ذلك أن يثبطهم ، فتبدى لهم إبليس في صورة سراقة بن جعشم المدلجي ، وكان من أشراف بني كنانة ، فقال : أنا جار لكم من أن تأتيكم كنانة بشيء تكرهونه ! فخرجوا سراعا ) وذكرها ابن كثير في البداية والنهاية (5/62) .

وفي صحيح مسلم (2236) عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ رضي الله عنه قَالَ : سَمِعْتُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يقول : ( إِنَّ بِالْمَدِينَةِ نَفَرًا مِنْ الْجِنِّ قَدْ أَسْلَمُوا فَمَنْ رَأَى شَيْئًا مِنْ هَذِهِ الْعَوَامِرِ فَلْيُؤْذِنْهُ ثَلاثًا فَإِنْ بَدَا لَهُ بَعْدُ فَلْيَقْتُلْهُ فَإِنَّهُ شَيْطَانٌ ) .

والعوامر : الحيات والثعابين التي تكون في البيوت ، لا تقتل حتى تستأذن ثلاثاً فقد تكون من الجن . انظر " غريب الحديث " لابن الأثير .

قال النووي : معناه : وإذا لم يذهب بالإنذار علمتم أنَّه ليس من عوامر البيوت ، ولا ممَّن أسلم من الجنِّ ، بل هو شيطان ، فلا حرمة عليكم فاقتلوه ، ولن يجعل اللهُ له سبيلاً للانتصار عليكم بثأره بخلاف العوامر ومن أسلم ، واللهُ أعلم . شرح مسلم 14/236

ومثل هذا في الواقع كثير ، قال شيخ الإسلام : ( والجن يتصورون في صور الإنس والبهائم فيتصورون في صور الحيات والعقارب وغيرها وفي صور الإبل والبقر والغنم والخيل والبغال والحمير وفى صور الطير وفى صور بنى آدم كما أتى الشيطان قريشا في صورة سراقة بن مالك بن جعشم لما أرادوا الخروج إلى بدر ) مجموع الفتاوى ( 19/44)

ثالثا : لقد أضلت الجن كثيراً من الإنس بتصورهم في صور الأولياء والصالحين وغيرهم ، قال شيخ الإسلام : " وكثيراً ما يتصور الشيطان بصورة المدعو المنادى المستغاث به إذا كان ميتا . وكذلك قد يكون حيا ولا يشعر بالذي ناداه ; بل يتصور الشيطان بصورته فيظن المشرك الضال المستغيث بذلك الشخص أن الشخص نفسه أجابه وإنما هو الشيطان ، وهذا يقع للكفار المستغيثين بمن يحسنون به الظن من الأموات والأحياء كالنصارى المستغيثين بجرجس وغيره من قداديسهم ، ويقع لأهل الشرك والضلال من المنتسبين إلى الإسلام الذين يستغيثون بالموتى والغائبين ، يتصور لهم الشيطان في صورة ذلك المستغاث به وهو لا يشعر .... وذكر لي غير واحد أنهم استغاثوا بي ، كلٌّ يذكر قصة غير قصة صاحبه فأخبرت كلا منهم أني لم أجب أحداً منهم ولا علمت باستغاثته ، فقيل : هذا يكون مَلَكاً ، فقلت : المَلَكُ لا يغيث المشرك ، إنما هو شيطان أراد أن يضله " اهـ . مجموع الفتاوى (19/47-48)

ثم إن من أعظم ما ينتصر به المسلم على الشياطين التحصن بالأذكار ، وقراءة آية الكرسي ، كما في حديث أبي هريرة السابق ،


أما الشق الثاني من السؤال وهو هل هناك صورة صحيحة للجن ؟

فإن مسألة تصوير الجن صورة فوتوغرافية من الأمور التي شغف بها كثير من الناس وانتشرت في بعض مواقع الإنترنت ولا يمكن الجزم بصحة ما في هذه المواقع خاصة في هذه الآونة التي تفنن الناس فيها بأنواع الخدع التصويرية ، ثم إن البحث في مثل هذه الأمور ليس ذا فائدة أو جدوى في الدين أو الدنيا ، والأولى بالإنسان أن يشتغل بما يعود عليه بالفائدة الدينية أو الدنيوية من قراءة وتفهم لما في القرآن وصحيح السنة وما يجب على الإنسان في عقيدته وعبادته ، والأخلاق والآداب التي ينبغي أن يتحلى بها المسلم وغير ذلك ، علما بأن نشر صور ذوات الأرواح محرم شرعا وقد وردت النصوص الشرعية بذلك ، .

والله المسؤول أن يحفظك ويعلي قدرك ويغفر ذنبك ويرزقك العلم والعمل إنه خير مسؤول ، وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم .

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

أحوال النساء في الجنة 
ضوابط التواصل بين الجنسين عبر الإنترنت 
آداب وأحكام المطر والرعد والبرق والريح... 
أحكام وآداب صلاة عيد الفطر 
هل يجوز إرجاع الزوجة بعد الطلقة الأولى بدون... 
حكم أكل الفواكه التي فيها مادة كحولية ذاتية 
احكام الاغتسال بعد الاحتلام 
الشك في الطهر من الحيض 
هل كل النساء قوارير 
هل المايكروبليدنج للحواجب حرام

----------

